

Wikipedia not actually blacking out its pages - teemi

Wikipedia didn't do too well in "blacking out" the pages, a simple bookmarklet like this can show the contents:<p>javascript:function%20showArticle(){$("body%20div:hidden").show();$("#mw-sopaOverlay").hide();};%20showArticle();<p>Of course, the point was to spread knowledge about SOPA and its problems, but I would have hoped a real blackout, not serving the content hidden.
======
Juha
Considering that the point of the blackout is to raise attention, hiding is
already enough. Anyone who gets to the content will be aware of the SOPA this
way. I guess anyone can just use non-US proxy to get to the content anyway.

~~~
moondowner
non-US proxy doesn't do the trick. The en.wikipedia.org pages are blacked out.
I'm from Macedonia and when browsing the English pages get the blackout page
too.

~~~
Juha
You seem to be right, I only checked the main-page and Finnish pages and they
were open, so I thought all of them were.

I'm sure there will be many non-US people wondering why their page is blocked
just because there is some upcoming law in the US. Its not like they can pick
up the phone and call their representative to affect the matter in any way.

------
elliottcarlson
And all the people releasing workarounds are not helping the cause at all.

~~~
popasmurf
What about people who have already signed the petition and want to continue
using a great service?

What about the people outside the US that can't sign the petition?

